# Killifish help!



## garrickyuen (Sep 14, 2012)

Planning on housing a pair of killifish but don't know how to start and what to get since I'm new to killifish. I have a 10 gallon that I used for guppies with java moss, driftwood, and an amazon sword in it. Looking to add guppy grass and java fern. Probably more java moss. Also wondering if I need a heater since they live in warmish waters like around 74 degrees or so I believe? And is it okay if I have a power filter? Links to sites for starters would be cool and any basic things I need to know would also be cool. All advice appreciated!


----------



## Auban (Aug 8, 2010)

first things first, what kind of killifish do you want to keep? killifish vary tremendously in their requirements. some need the most acidic of waters and live in temporary pools, and some come from hard, alkaline limestone springs. seasonal killifish come with the rains, laying their eggs before the pool dries out, often only living for several months. non-seasonal killifish live in waters that never dry up, can live for years, and should be treated much like common tropical fish.

nothobranchius rachovii is a species that isnt terribly difficult to keep if you want to get into seasonal killifish. you would most likely have to order eggs and hatch them yourself. aquabid usually has a huge selection and is probably the best source for seasonal killifish eggs.

you could also keep non seasonal killifish, like bluefin killifish, banded killifish, or rainwater killifish. those usually kept in a similar manner to most tropical fish. you may have even seen the flagfish in chain stores, a native killifish from florida. golden wonder killifish are another commonly kept non-seasonal killifish.

the best advice i can give you is to decide on a species, study up on their requirements, and acquire the equipment you need to keep those fish happy.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Yup, that is a huge little question.
Killies break down into annual and non annual. Annuals, from pools that dry up, are short lived, fast growing and have eggs that incubate from 6 weeks to 8 months.
Non annuals can be longer lived, have 8 day to 21 day eggs and dozens of body shapes.
Fish from northern South America need mid 70s water, whether annual of not.
Southern South Americans cope with ice, and range fronm 50 to 75.
East African killies like warm water.
Most West African killies from shaded rainforests like 68-72 water. They hate warmer.
Asian killies like 75.
Southern North American killies like 70, while my local Canadian killies need a cold period to simulate winter up here.

And then, we get the body shapes and feeding needs....

Your question is like saying you are having humans over and what is their favourite food? It gets complicated fast.

Killie evolution is a great thing to study, but you have to break down into units - species. Pick a couple that interest you and ask specific questions. The variety behind your question is mind-boggling, and killies are fantastic fish for those of us who like to have our minds boggled...

I would suggest Fundulopanchax nigerianus or gardneri - drop dead colours, hardy and easy to feed and breed. They live three years, show off and become tame. My local fish store carries them, but it isn't a corporate chain - it's an independent. You can always get them cheaply on Aquabid though, depending on where you live and what the temperatures are like.


----------



## garrickyuen (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm going for non-annual killi, definitely looked into gardneri's and am probably getting those to start out with or golden wonders. What should I use to get the pH down? Is an air pump necessary? I checked the net to see if I needed heaters but I couldn't find a good source or find out if I need a heater. Just tells me the temperature should be at around 72-76 degrees F.


----------



## inkmaker (Jun 10, 2009)

garrickyuen said:


> I'm going for non-annual killi, definitely looked into gardneri's and am probably getting those to start out with or golden wonders. What should I use to get the pH down? Is an air pump necessary? I checked the net to see if I needed heaters but I couldn't find a good source or find out if I need a heater. Just tells me the temperature should be at around 72-76 degrees F.


Gardneri is an excellent choice! Very beautiful fishes and very hearty, easy to keep and reproduce. There are several location / color variations of the species. A new one, Fp. gardneri Innidere is a recent introduction of an older location. That is hard to say but the fish has been around before and now it has been making the rounds again and is a great looker. Check out YouTube for videos of the fish along with other Killifish. 

The first and MOST IMPORTANT THING about a Killifish tank is that it must, MUST BE COVERED COMPLETELY. Killies are the world's best jumpers and if they don't like their conditions, they will leave. I keep mostly Killifish. Usually I have 10 to 20 different species of various locations. I do have a tank of Fp. gardneri, Innidere and would be glad to part with a pair or two. PM me for more information.

The American Killifish Association is on the web at: AKA.org . There you will find answers to many of your questions about killies and ask at the Beginners forum to help get you started.

Some of the starter questions you have mentioned, Temperature: I keep my fish room at about 74F all year long. I have no heaters in any of my tanks. The west African killifish like the Fp. gardneri enjoy temperatures in the upper 60's to lower 70's. I keep them on the middle shelves in my fish room. 

Special water conditioner: I use St Louis tap water for all my fish and try to change all their water every week to 10 days. I treat the water with Chlorine remover and nothing else. I usually let the CO2 level in dissolved air to lower the pH to about 8. The fish do the rest over several days. My hardness is 150-200 ppm Calcium Carbonate, dissolved solids run 250 to 400 ppm. 

Foods: I feed mostly live foods. Lots of newly hatched Brine shrimp. Some frozen foods and let snails clean up after me until I can change the water out.

I would be glad to answer any more of your Kilifish questions - But, Remember - KEEP THEM COVERED!

Charles Harrison
Chairman, BOT
American Killifish Association


----------

